# Pigs on The Run Basic BBQ Cooking Class



## jwatki (Oct 2, 2012)

Basic BBQ CLASS


Very thorough, very detailed, passionate expression of love for barbeque.  Hold nothing back.  !
Basic BBQ competition Class

Basic  BBQ Class 
Get the BEST Bang with your Buck!
by Award-Winning BBQ Grand Champion John Atkins
John has competed  all over our great country.
Pigs on the Run BBQ  team has walked in  over 75% of contest competed.
 As a part time recreational team Pigs on the Run has been very competitive.
They have been invited to :

The American Royal three time !
The Jack Daniels invitational Draw x Three.!
The Sam’s Club  National BBQ Championship Series !

Avoid the the high paying BBQ Classes and
learn how to BBQ like a  real Champion 
Location: TBD , Palmyra Va 
Times and Dates: 1 pm to 5 pm (approximately)
Class  Description: This class is geared towards applying basic  BBQ  techniques to your bbq cooking including food safety, meat selection,  trimming, rubs, injections, mops, sprays, sauces, meat placement,  temperature, chemistry of BBQ, foiling, meat doneness, bark development,  smokers, grills, ovens, wood, and fire control. Focus is on Chicken and  Ribs 
In this four hour class, you will work side-by-side with John  to smoke and prepare chicken and ribs. Sauces and rubs are all prepared  from regular pantry ingredients. 

BBQ, BBQ Connection LLC BBQ Cooking Classes.


----------

